
Gov't, certificate authorities conspire to spy on SSL users? - kmod
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/03/govts-certificate-authorities-conspire-to-spy-on-ssl-users.ars#
======
CWuestefeld
This story is interesting in the context of recent discussions about
WikiLeaks. They'd seem a prime target for eavesdropping.

